# Ab Montag bei Aldi-Süd...



## Easy (18. Oktober 2006)

.... gibt es wieder die bewährte Funktionsunterwäsche. In den beiden letzten Jahren hatte die Wäsche eine gute Passform und einen angenehmen weichen Stoff ohne Nähte. 

Außerdem gibt es Softshell-Jacken für 20,-  und Laufklamotten. . 

easy


----------



## Didgi (18. Oktober 2006)

Easy schrieb:


> .... gibt es wieder die bewährte Funktionsunterwäsche. In den beiden letzten Jahren hatte die Wäsche eine gute Passform und einen angenehmen weichen Stoff ohne Nähte.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es Softshell-Jacken für 20,-  und Laufklamotten. .
> 
> easy



Danke für die Infos.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (18. Oktober 2006)

Super auch die X-Static Trikots, zwar nicht ideal zum Radeln aber schön warm und tatsächlich stinksicher (mehrmals tragen ohne Muffeln).


----------



## YGLT (19. Oktober 2006)

jo danke für den tipp, ich hab mir paar sachen schonmal angeguckt und werd montag mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## xrated (19. Oktober 2006)

also für uns nur die Unterhemden oder? Aber immerhin ...

wie fällt denn die Größe aus?


----------



## Sweetowski (19. Oktober 2006)

Will den Winter über zur Arbeit radeln (ca. 10km), muss da leider in normaler Kleidung rumlaufen. Meint ihr es würde was taugen die Laufhose in einer grossen Grösse zu kaufen und als "Überzughose" zu nutzen?


----------



## Sweeet (19. Oktober 2006)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Easy (20. Oktober 2006)

Sweetowski schrieb:


> Will den Winter über zur Arbeit radeln (ca. 10km), muss da leider in normaler Kleidung rumlaufen. Meint ihr es würde was taugen die Laufhose in einer grossen Grösse zu kaufen und als "Überzughose" zu nutzen?



Hmmm,

das wird sicherlich ein "Gewurschtel" 

Dann doch lieber auf der Arbeit umziehen oder eine richtige Überziehhose aus dem Regenklamottenbereich nehmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2006)

@ Easy: Hat die Funktionsunterwäsche einen Windstopper? Also doppelte Lage im Frontbereich? Das hatte ich bei ein paar Supermarkt-Unterhemden und fand es gar nicht gut. Sind die Dinger arg warm?

Danke und Gruß,      Geisterfahrer


----------



## Chris1984 (20. Oktober 2006)

vor ca 2wochen gabs bei aldi _nord_ bikesachen (trikot, hose, t-shirts..), bzw. jetzt immernoch restbestände.
finde das die sachen normal - etwas größer ausfallen (liegt aber auch etwas am schnitt).
die t-shirts dies da gab haben zumindest einen "windstopper".


----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2006)

decay schrieb:


> Super auch die X-Static Trikots, zwar nicht ideal zum Radeln aber schön warm und tatsächlich stinksicher (mehrmals tragen ohne Muffeln).


Und wie viel Chemie ist da im Spiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Easy: Hat die Funktionsunterwäsche einen Windstopper? Also doppelte Lage im Frontbereich? Das hatte ich bei ein paar Supermarkt-Unterhemden und fand es gar nicht gut.


Die hatte ich auch und finde die auch sche¡ße. Bergauf schwitzt man wie sau und bergab kühlt man trotzdem aus.


----------



## decay (21. Oktober 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Und wie viel Chemie ist da im Spiel?



Angeblich mit Silber-Ionen versetztes Gewebe und afaik ungefährlich. Ich bin selbst Allergiker (Neurodermitis) und hatte damit jetzt noch keine Probleme (bei H&M oder sonstigen Billigklamotten dagegen schon öfter).

alex


----------



## JJ_Rafael (21. Oktober 2006)

Was meint ihr, sind diese Laufjacken besser als die Radler-Jacken, die es vor ein paar Wochen beim Aldi Süd gab? Ich hab mir so eine Jacke nämlich gekauft und bin recht zufrieden damit, aber wenn die Laufjacken besser für den Winter zum Radeln sind, würd ich evtl. nochmal investieren. Vor allem hätte ich dann eine Jacke zum wechseln.


----------



## n70tester (21. Oktober 2006)

naja die jetzt am Montag kommen sind softshell Jacken......Sollten schon besser sein!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2006)

Sweetowski schrieb:


> Will den Winter über zur Arbeit radeln (ca. 10km), muss da leider in normaler Kleidung rumlaufen. Meint ihr es würde was taugen die Laufhose in einer grossen Grösse zu kaufen und als "Überzughose" zu nutzen?



doch. das geht. hab ich demletzt mal probiert. bei ca 10-15 grad ists ok. kleine radhose, dann die strampler vom aldi drüber. geht.

dadrunter würd ich jedoch die vorne winddichten aldi radhosen holen. unter 0-5 grad fahr ich nicht mehr.


----------



## JJ_Rafael (22. Oktober 2006)

n70tester schrieb:


> naja die jetzt am Montag kommen sind softshell Jacken......Sollten schon besser sein!



Könnte mir mal einer evtl. erklären was SoftShell ist? bzw der Unterschied zu WindStop und Gore? Oder einfach was anders ist zu der SoftShell Jacke und meiner jetztigen Aldi Radjacke?

Was muss/sollte ich morgen beachten beim Kauf der SoftShell Jacke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (22. Oktober 2006)

Softshell ist quasi die Weiterentwicklung der Fleece-Jacken. Sie sind etwas winddichter und ein bißchen regenabweisend. Das Mittelding zwischen Fleece und Membran-Jacke.
Gut zum Wandern, m.E. ungeeignet zum Radfahren.

Bei Plus gibbet ab Montag Plastiksocken:
http://www.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...yID=etCR5M0LFxUAAAEOZQxR8i8h&CallFrom=Catalog
EDIT:
Ups, seh grad nur bis Größe 42. Weiberzeugs!


----------



## Yidaki (22. Oktober 2006)

Cool - Windstopper-Westen gibt's auch wieder!


----------



## JJ_Rafael (22. Oktober 2006)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Softshell ist quasi die Weiterentwicklung der Fleece-Jacken. Sie sind etwas winddichter und ein bißchen regenabweisend. Das Mittelding zwischen Fleece und Membran-Jacke.
> Gut zum Wandern, m.E. ungeeignet zum Radfahren.



Also doch nix für's Radeln bei Kälte ?


----------



## Yossarian (22. Oktober 2006)

Ist zumindest nicht ideal. 
Zuwenig Windschutz, zuviel Futter. Bei ganz eisigen Temperaturen zum Drunterziehen vielleicht.


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2006)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Gut zum Wandern, m.E. ungeeignet zum Radfahren.


Kommt drauf an. Wenn ich keine lange, schnelle Abfahrt hab, sondern mich hauptsächlich und eher langsam im Wald bewege, finde ich selbst bei Minusgraden einen (dicken 300er) Fleece viel angenehmer als etwas Winddichtes. Softshells könnten da ein sinnvoller Kompromiss sein.



Yidaki schrieb:


> Cool - Windstopper-Westen gibt's auch wieder!


Hab zwar die vom Baumarkt (für einsnochwas), aber Warnwesten sind im nächtlichen Straßenverkehr echt zu empfehlen. Allerdings musste ich mit ein paar Klettstücken noch etwas nacharbeiten, sonst flattert das Dings sonstwo herum.


----------



## n70tester (23. Oktober 2006)

nimmst ne Sicherheitsnadel.Ist problemloser als wenn  Du Knöpfe oder Nieten reinhaust


----------



## xrated (23. Oktober 2006)

ich habe 3 Unterhemden und eine blaue Fleecejacke geholt, das andere Zeug sah für mich nicht brauchbar aus, die andere Jacke gabs in 48 nur blau

interessant auch das die kleinste Größe 48 ist (kleine Menschen?) und sonst fast nur 50 aufwärts da war, die Nation der dicken


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2006)

xrated schrieb:


> interessant auch das die kleinste Größe 48 ist (kleine Menschen?) und sonst fast nur 50 aufwärts da war, die Nation der dicken



Schau Dir halt die Zielgruppe an


----------



## n70tester (23. Oktober 2006)

wie war den die Quali der Softshell......?


----------



## xrated (23. Oktober 2006)

sah eigentlich ganz ok aus, nur in dem blau sah es wie ein Müllsack aus. Die schwarze wäre besser gewesen aber die gabs nur in 36 oder 54 

ich hab aber eh schon 2 Radjacken die es vor 1 Monat gab, die müssten auch hinten länger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (23. Oktober 2006)

Hab' gerade das Winter-Sportunterhemd vor mir. Auf den ersten Blick macht es einen recht ordentlichen Eindruck. Vorne nicht doppellagig und eng geschnitten. Wenn ich die â¬7,99 in den Sand setzte Ã¤rgere ich mich bestimmt nicht so, wie Ã¼ber das Unterhemd von RunnersPoint. Ausprobieren kann man die Funktionskleidung eben nur, wenn die Discounter gleichzeitig Heimtrainer anbieten. Aber auch bei meinem VertrauenshÃ¤ndler kann ich ja schlecht eine halbe Stunde im Shop rumkurven.
Ach ja, die Verpackung ist fÃ¼r Aldi schon fast luxuriÃ¶s.


----------



## JJ_Rafael (23. Oktober 2006)

Also, ich hab mir keine SoftShell Jacke gekauft. So rein vom anfassen war ich etwas enttäuscht. Da find ich meine Aldi-Rad-Jacke besser. Stattdessen hab ich so ein X-Static Trikot mitgenommen. Wollt zwar auch so Unterhemden mitnehmen, aber da die alle Kurzärmlig waren hab ich mich für das Trikot entschieden.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich habe mir eine Laufhose zum Radfahren geholt, nachdem in den letzten beiden Jahren, für den Radsport, nichts passendes von Aldi zu kriegen war.
Größe 54 bei 186cm und 87cm Innenbeinlänge, Passt.


----------



## Sweetowski (23. Oktober 2006)

Bin ich zu blöd oder stehen heute schon die Angebote nicht mehr im Netz? 

Aber nächsten Montag ist der Artikel dabei, mal gucken was das alles wird!


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich war da. Bin 1,90 groß und auch was den Oberkörper angeht kein Spargeltarzan. Die Softshelljacke ist für kurzärmlige dicke Menschen gemacht. Da hätte bei mir echt noch ein kleines Bierfass mit drunter gepasst. Fazit: nichts für normal gebaute Menschen!


----------



## xrated (23. Oktober 2006)

ächz
die Fleecejacke das ist ja in 48 wie ein Zelt, ich bin 1,76cm und wiege 75kg

Unterhemden habe ich gar nicht geschnallt das die weißen nur kurzärmlig sind, kann man die überhaupt gebrauchen?

nehmen die Sachen ohne Verpackung zurück?


----------



## Yossarian (23. Oktober 2006)

Hab 2 Unterhemden mitgenommen, machen einen guten Eindruck.



> Unterhemden habe ich gar nicht geschnallt das die weißen nur kurzärmlig sind, kann man die überhaupt gebrauchen?



Was willst du mit Ärmeln an Sportunterhemden? Achseln zusätzlich wärmen?


----------



## xrated (23. Oktober 2006)

keine Ahnung, hab sowas noch nie getragen

also doch brauchbar?

die Unterhemden sind dagegen wieder knalleng


----------



## michi the 3rd (23. Oktober 2006)

xrated schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, hab sowas noch nie getragen
> 
> also doch brauchbar?
> 
> die Unterhemden sind dagegen wieder knalleng



 
das sollen die unterhemden auch sein! so ist eine bessere feuchtigkeitsabgabe gewährleistet. 
ich war grad joggen und muss sagen, dass meine softshell jacke ganz okay ist (hab größe 50 genommen bei 183cm/77kg und am kloana fassl, aber nur am kloana... ). ja es stimmt, vorne ist dennoch gut platz, aber da man ja ständig gegenwind hat bei laufgeschwindigkeiten um die 30km/h macht das nimma so viel.   ich laufe regelmäßig und auch mal gut 1,5h und ich denke, dass die 15 euro für die jacke in ordnung ist. 
das unterhemd ist nicht schlecht. liegt hauteng an (soll ja auch so sein) und bringt den schweiß gut weg. mit der jacke eine ganz gute kombi. 
so ein unterhemd, nur mit langen ärmeln, wäre z.b. fürs snowboarden nicht schlecht. vielleicht bringen die nochmal sowas in der art raus.
also ich finde die jacke und das unterhemd für den preis wirklich in ordnung. auch wenns nur diesen winter halten (im frühjahr geh i eh wieder radln).
servus 
da mihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2006)

Hab das Unterhemd vorhin auch mal anprobiert, is doch super. An den Armen friert (fast) kein Mensch, wichtig ist, dass der Rumpf schön warm is.

@michi: zum Laufen wär mir die Jacke viel zu warm.


----------



## michi the 3rd (23. Oktober 2006)

ich fands jetzt okay. kalt war mir nicht, das gebe ich gerne zu. im winter, bei schneesturm und minus 15 grad (wobei das schon fast nicht mehr gesund ist), kann man die jacke schon brauchen. in minga is es doch a koid, nur schneibts da net so vui wia bei uns. ich hatte nur das unterhemd und die jacke an. das war durchaus erträglich was die temperaturen anging.
serwas


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Oktober 2006)

Auch wenn ich jetzt ins Fettnäpfchen trete...

Ich bin mit ~ 95% meiner bisher erworbenen Discounter-Sportkleidung unzufrieden. Um nur mal ein paar Sachen aufzuzählen:

* Crane Fahrradhandschuhe für den Winter - nicht atmungsaktiv, Passform unter aller Kanone (=ungleichmäßige Wärmeverteilung)
* Crane Langarm-Radtrikot - Passform für kurzärmige Bierbäuche optimiert
* Crane Sport-Unterhemden mit "Windstopper" - saugt Schweiß auf gibt in aber nicht ab, Riesen-Ausschnitt das sogar Bob Marley mit seiner Haarpracht ohne Akrobatikeinlagen reinschlüpfen könnte
* Lidl Laufsocken - miserabler Tragekomfort (es juckt, zwickt,...)
* Tchibo Sportshirt Kurzarm (schwarz mit orangenen Nähten) - Nähte reiben an der Haut (=miserabler Tragekomfort)

Das Zeug hab ich alles verscherbelt und durch hochwertige Kleidung ersetzt. Die wenigen Sachen die ich vom Discounter noch habe, sind Skiunterwäsche von Aldi, ein paar Joggingsachen und eine lange Radhose (innen angerauht) als ERsatz, wenn die gute Radhose in der Waschmaschine ist.


----------



## xrated (24. Oktober 2006)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> * Crane Fahrradhandschuhe für den Winter - nicht atmungsaktiv, Passform unter aller Kanone (=ungleichmäßige Wärmeverteilung)



ich habe relativ kleine genommen, passen eigentlich ganz gut. Ist wohl abhängig von der Handform. Geschwitzt habe ich nicht extrem damit



> * Crane Langarm-Radtrikot - Passform für kurzärmige Bierbäuche optimiert



yep



> * Crane Sport-Unterhemden mit "Windstopper" - saugt Schweiß auf gibt in aber nicht ab, Riesen-Ausschnitt das sogar Bob Marley mit seiner Haarpracht ohne Akrobatikeinlagen reinschlüpfen könnte



Bob Marley  



> * Lidl Laufsocken - miserabler Tragekomfort (es juckt, zwickt,...)



die vom Aldi finde ich gut

die Jacken und Radhosen vom Aldi waren auch recht brauchbar, nur alles was obenrum ist muss man aufpassen -> Bierbäuche


----------



## n70tester (24. Oktober 2006)

*hier kann sich jeder ein Bild machen*


----------



## hank_the_tank (24. Oktober 2006)

So Kinder,

war gestern bei Aldi gewesen und hab mir mal das Zeug angeschaut.

Die Softshelljacke hat mir nicht gefallen. Der Stoff war sehr dünn und irgendwie lapprig. Ausserdem war die optik mangelhaft, besonders bei der blauen Jacke. Die sieht echt aus wie ein Müllsack. Die Reissverschlüsse sahen auch nicht so hochwertig aus. Der Schitt ist auch komisch gewesen. Zum radeln wäre sie eh nicht zu gebrauchen, da das Rückenteil zu kurz ist.

Die Laufhose macht einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck. Die Stoffe sind schön und die Verarbeitung sieht auch gut. Passen tut sie gut, auch für Leute mit leichtem Bauchansatz... 

Die Unterhemden sind ebenfalls recht gut, sitzen hauteng aber nicht zu straff. Die Nähte sind sauber verarbeitet und kratzen nicht. Der Stoff fühlt sich gut an.

Letztlich habe ich eine Laufhose und 2 Unterhemden gekauft, bin vorerst zufrieden.   Mal sehn wie lange die Sachen halten... Für den Preis auf jeden Fall top, wenn man bedenkt, was z.B. Odlo-Unterhemden kosten.

Zum Trikot kann ich leider nix sagen, da ich keine Packung aufreissen wollte.

Rock 'n' Roll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (24. Oktober 2006)

Die X-Static Trikots sind imho super. Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr 2 gekauft, trage die für den Weg zur Arbeit auf dem Rad, zum Laufen, Skifahren, etc. Gestern dann auch wieder 2 Stück. Passen super, sind leicht angerauht, brauchen den Vergleich mit Markenware gar nicht zu scheuen.

Der Rest von AS und Co., naja, ich habe mir einmal eine Laufhose dort gekauft und genau 1x angehabt, eher zum Abgewöhnen, Radhosen würde ich wegen Polster dort eh nicht kaufen und bei allem anderen greife ich lieber zu Markenware.


----------



## JJ_Rafael (25. Oktober 2006)

bin gestern das erste mal mit meinem x-Static Trikot gefahren. HAtte das Trikot direkt auf der Haut und die Jacke drüber, danach hab ich's dann gleich zum Lüften gehängt. Heute mal dran geschnuppert  als ich's nochmal anziehen wollte. So ganz Geruchsneutral ist das Ding ja nicht.


----------



## n70tester (26. Oktober 2006)

Geruchsneutral heißt doch nicht, dass wenn Du ******** dranschmierst es dann nach Blumen auf der Wiese riecht  

Also echt mal....


----------



## Yidaki (26. Oktober 2006)

Wer seine Klamotten nach dem Sport nicht wäscht ist ein Ferkel! 

Zum Lüften aufhängen und dann nochmal anziehen? :kotz:

Duschst Du wenigstens nach dem Sport?


----------



## decay (26. Oktober 2006)

@Yidaki: hab keine Lust für den Weg zur Arbeit 2 Shirts mitzuschleppen, sonst stimm ich Dir da zu


----------



## carmin (26. Oktober 2006)

Duschen? Wozu? Ein bisschen Deo auf Silbernitratbasis tuts doch auch.


----------



## decay (26. Oktober 2006)

Eben, früher haben wir uns auch nur bissl gepudert )


----------



## n70tester (26. Oktober 2006)

*ich freu mich heute abend auf mein Silbernitrat Bad. Es ist herrlich, denn eine Wannenfüllung reicht für 1 Jahr.*


----------



## hank_the_tank (26. Oktober 2006)

probiers mal mit Schwefelsäure, is echt total entspannend! viel besser als aloe vera!
und nebenbei noch ein schönes gläschen terpentin.

rock on!


----------



## JJ_Rafael (26. Oktober 2006)

Yidaki schrieb:


> Wer seine Klamotten nach dem Sport nicht wäscht ist ein Ferkel!
> Zum Lüften aufhängen und dann nochmal anziehen? :kotz:


Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich bin nur 30min gefahren ud hab nicht sonderlich stark geschwitzt. Wie auch bei dem Wind, am dem Tag.


Yidaki schrieb:


> Duschst Du wenigstens nach dem Sport?


Muss ich bald, kommt ja der Jahreswechsel. Und ich bin als NO MA'AM Mitglied sogar verpflichtet einmal im Jahr zu Duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2006)

Yidaki schrieb:


> Wer seine Klamotten nach dem Sport nicht wäscht ist ein Ferkel!
> 
> Zum Lüften aufhängen und dann nochmal anziehen? :kotz:
> 
> Duschst Du wenigstens nach dem Sport?




Was das dann? Der Plastik-Kram stinkt doch eh gleich wieder. Ich wasch nur die Hosen regelmässig. Die Hemden udn so kann ich blind greifen. Die Schuh eben so.

Ich bin nicht im Tanzclub. Was juckts mich, ob ich Stink wien Bauer? Selbst meine Frau beschwert sich nicht.


----------



## Yossarian (26. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Was das dann? Der Plastik-Kram stinkt doch eh gleich wieder. Ich wasch nur die Hosen regelmässig. Die Hemden udn so kann ich blind greifen. Die Schuh eben so.
> 
> Ich bin nicht im Tanzclub. Was juckts mich, ob ich Stink wien Bauer? Selbst meine Frau beschwert sich nicht.



Nein, bitte hier kein Bild von deiner Frau reinstellen, bitte nicht!


----------



## spessarter (26. Oktober 2006)

ein Kollege von mir, der immer eine Woche mit den gleichen Bike-Klamotten zur Arbeit fährt und die in seinem Büro hängen hat (nachdem ich ihn vorsichtig auf die Geruchsproblematik in seinem Büro angesprochen habe):
"meine Klamotten stinken nicht, weil ich mich gesund ernähre und kein Alkohol trinke"


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2006)

Tja hab ein paar Aldi Laufsocken mit Silberfäden ausprobiert sind echt TOP
und die Laufhosen habe ich seit 3 Jahren ,auch immer wieder Top und die SnowBoard Unterwäsche kann ich nur Empfehlen  Super bei Saukälte.

Nur die Rad Unterwäsche von Aldi absolut Mist und Aldi Radklamotten auch absoluter Scheiss 

MFG ANDI1969


----------



## xrated (27. Oktober 2006)

hab die Zeltjacke wieder retourniert, ging ohne Probleme

@andi1969
sehr fundierte Aussage, wirklich


----------



## andi1969 (27. Oktober 2006)

@xratet    


MMMM tja so auf die schnelle, ist halt meine Kurzfassung (hab das Zeug ausprobiert ), der 10 Seiten Testbericht folgt dann...... 

Die aktuellen X-Statik Laufsocken sind nach 8Stunden Bau für gut empfunden(warme und trockene Füße) 

MFG ANDI1969


----------



## spessarter (27. Oktober 2006)

...wir haben es hier vom Geruch: HABEN DEINE SOCKEN GESTUNKEN?


----------



## AbsentMinded (28. Oktober 2006)

NEIN!

Er ernährt sich gesund und trinkt keinen Alkohol


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2006)

@spessarter
Nö aber der Rest von Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (28. Oktober 2006)

Habe auch die laufunterwäsche gekauft. War nur noch in XL da und die passt wie angegossen.  Enger dürfte das Hemd auf keinen Fall sein. 
Mal sehen wie es sich bewährt.


----------



## lowisbmx (28. Oktober 2006)

ich hab mir die soft-shell jacke in rot gekauft, in den anderen farben sah die ******* aus. fällt etwas weit aus, stört mich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt.
hab die am nächsten tag gleich mal getestet, anfangs hatte ich zuviel drunter an, mit langem, atmungsaktiven unterhemd und kurzarmtriko drüber hat das dann super funktioniert. ich finde die nicht schlecht, gut warm mit wenig lagen und schön winddicht. ich bin jetzt 4 mal damit gefahen und kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber sagen.


----------



## xrated (1. November 2006)

die Unterhemden sind echt gut, heute bei 8Grad probiert


----------



## wanman (2. November 2006)

Hat schon jemand die Huntionsunterhemden gekauft, die's ab heute (Do 2.11.) zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ja, schreibt mal, wie die so sind.


----------



## horstj (2. November 2006)

hi,
das scheint doch normales tactel zu sein, also gute polyamid-faser, aber ohne funktionsoptimierung (wärme/feuchtigkeitstransport)?


----------



## Clarjee (16. November 2006)

Tach,

ab heute gibt´s bei Aldi wieder was Fahrradtaugliches.

Zum einen Sportunterwäsche (Langarmshirt für 14,99 und Unterhose für 12,99) und dann auch noch Sportbrillen mit Wechselgläsern. Achja, so Sturmhauben gibt´s auch noch.

Hab mir zwei von den Shirts gekauft und kann ehrlich gesagt erstmal keinen Unterschied zum teuren Pearl- Izumi EKG Shirt feststellen. Also scheint schon was zu taugen.

So ne Brille   hab ich mir auch noch geholt und auch die find ich echt super für den Preis. 

Naja, nur so als Tipp eben. Und falls wieder jemand fragen sollte: nee, gibt´s nur bei Aldi- Süd. 

Gruß Clarjee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dARocker (16. November 2006)

muss ich au gleich mal hin


----------



## n70tester (16. November 2006)

ich finde es langsam zum kotzen, dass es nichts ordentliches im Aldi-Nord gibt


----------



## _mike_ (16. November 2006)

Clarjee schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ab heute gibt´s bei Aldi wieder was Fahrradtaugliches.
> 
> Zum einen Sportunterwäsche (Langarmshirt für 14,99 und Unterhose für 12,99)



Hi,

hab mir letztes Jahr Unterhose und -hemd gekauft und bin ca. 30 Skitouren damit gegangen. Funktion war spizte, sehr angenehmes Tragegefühl; nur der  Halsauschnitt ist recht groß und der Gummibund an der Hose ist schon ausgeleiert. 

Insgesamt nur etwas wenig schlechter als bei bei meinen sauteueren  Falke Sachen, deswegen heut gleich nochmal nachgekauft.

Grüße
_mike_


----------



## Clarjee (17. November 2006)

Das mit dem großen Halsausschnitt ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Vor´n paar Wochen gab´s schon kurzärmelige Shirts der gleichen Machart, die hatten einen etwas höheren Kragen. 

Naja, trotzdem ein gutes Angebot.

Gruß Clarjee


----------



## decay (17. November 2006)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen am Kitzsteinhorn ein Set von nem Markenhersteller aus langer U-Hose und Hemd gekauft, Top-Qualität, normaler Preis war 34,90, runtergesetzt auf 14,90, so toll ist das Aldi-Angebot also auch gar nicht.

gruss, alex


----------



## _mike_ (17. November 2006)

decay schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen am Kitzsteinhorn ein Set von nem Markenhersteller aus langer U-Hose und Hemd gekauft, Top-Qualität, normaler Preis war 34,90, runtergesetzt auf 14,90, so toll ist das Aldi-Angebot also auch gar nicht.
> 
> gruss, alex



Das ist mal wieder typisch OT, oder gibt es von deinem Kitzsteinhorn Shop auch 1600 Filialen?


----------



## decay (17. November 2006)

@_mike_: Ruhig Brauner, Aussage ist einfach nur, dass der Preis so toll nicht ist  So, EOD für mich


----------



## hotzemott (17. November 2006)

Hi decay,

stimmt, der Preis für die U-Wäsche ist nicht Rekord-verdächtig, aber immerhin liegt das Shirt noch bei einem Drittel des regulären Preises für ein Falke-Shirt. Von letzteren habe ich mehrere in der Kurzarmversion. Das Aldishirt sitzt bei mir mindestens so gut, Verarbeitung scheint top, es ist aus Meryl Skinlife, also keine Noname-Faser. Einzig der Bund der Hose ist bei mir eher wenig straff/etwas weit, das war aber bei der Falke-U-Hose, die ich schon mal anprobiert habe genauso.
Mir ist eigentlich lieber, wenn die Discounter nicht unbedingt die allertiefsten Preise haben, sodern ein sehr gutes PreisLeistungsVerhältnis!

Hotzemott


----------



## _mike_ (17. November 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich lieber, wenn die Discounter nicht unbedingt die allertiefsten Preise haben, sodern ein sehr gutes PreisLeistungsVerhältnis!
> Hotzemott



 Die Wintersachen von Tchibo z.B. sind z.B. etwas teuerer, aber dafür auch besser. Die Lidl Sachen sind bei weitem nicht so gut, und auch beim ALdi gibt es oft Sachen, die einfach nur billig sind, in warstem Sinne des Wortes. 
Man muss schon sehr genau prüfen wann sich "günstig" wirlich lohnt.


----------



## n70tester (17. November 2006)

am Montag hole ich mir die Kapuzenjacke..........die ist klasse........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clarjee (18. November 2006)

Meinst du die hier?

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...layProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=M9686#

Schonmal gestestet oder wie? Mh..muss ich mir mal angucken...


----------

